# Time Connection and real Kodiak Dino Zei Straps



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

FYI Dino Zei owners. You can get old style 14mm cut, or 12mm cut (newer Dino Zei's) straps made to your specs at time connection! They also have a good assortment of Militare and Dual Time straps. I've bought from them before and they are almost just like the originals. I thought this was a great resource for Dino Zei collectors!

Custom Made Dino Zei Straps for Anonimo Watches in Original Kodiak | TC Straps


----------



## mruhr (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe a difficult question I have a new strap, how can I change it? Where do I get the tools, and what is needed. The watch is a n Anonimo Polluce,images in thread regarding fake watches?

Skickat från min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

mruhr said:


> Maybe a difficult question I have a new strap, how can I change it? Where do I get the tools, and what is needed. The watch is a n Anonimo Polluce,images in thread regarding fake watches?
> 
> Skickat från min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## mruhr (Dec 4, 2014)

nelsondevicenci said:


>


Thanks I've seen the videos, I wonder what size the screwdrivers should be and the name of the mysterious tool. And of course where can I find the stuff at a reasonable price and with good quality

Skickat från min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I'd approach the ANonimo folks and check if they have any of these in stock - I just bought a "new style" rubber strap (last model produced by Anonimo Firenze) and a deployant buckle for $150 all up with free shipping, very good price and excellent service. I find TC prices are out of this world, I mean a calf strap for $300, whoa!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

korneevy said:


> I'd approach the ANonimo folks and check if they have any of these in stock - I just bought a "new style" rubber strap (last model produced by Anonimo Firenze) and a deployant buckle for $150 all up with free shipping, very good price and excellent service. I find TC prices are out of this world, I mean a calf strap for $300, whoa!


That is reasonable Evgeny, wouldn't mind seeing if they have one for a Militare. Did you just email using the website contact?


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

phunky_monkey said:


> That is reasonable Evgeny, wouldn't mind seeing if they have one for a Militare. Did you just email using the website contact?


I am very happy with the strap and buckle I got, buckle is extremely well engineered and the strap is super comfortable to wear, quite an improvement on the "old style" vanilla infused rubber strap I got with the watch, which is plasticky and hard on the skin in tropical weather.

I was dealing with Melanie Cabeza, she is a sort of admin person there I think. Let me know fit You need her email, I'll drop it via PM...


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

korneevy said:


> I am very happy with the strap and buckle I got, buckle is extremely well engineered and the strap is super comfortable to wear, quite an improvement on the "old style" vanilla infused rubber strap I got with the watch, which is plasticky and hard on the skin in tropical weather.
> 
> I was dealing with Melanie Cabeza, she is a sort of admin person there I think. Let me know fit You need her email, I'll drop it via PM...


That would be brilliant if you could mate. It's starting to heat up here and I'm not sure the Kodiak will be wearable for too much longer!


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

phunky_monkey said:


> That would be brilliant if you could mate. It's starting to heat up here and I'm not sure the Kodiak will be wearable for too much longer!


Sure buddy - just did. The rubber strap is awesome - super soft, and the deployant is really, really well made - kicks Panerai's ar..e on both engineering and comfort.

Good luck!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

korneevy said:


> Sure buddy - just did. The rubber strap is awesome - super soft, and the deployant is really, really well made - kicks Panerai's ar..e on both engineering and comfort.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks mate. Hopefully they have one for a Militare available 

Looks like the same deployant that they used to produce, which I use on my Mille. Have you used an older one before, and is it the same?


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks mate. Hopefully they have one for a Militare available
> 
> Looks like the same deployant that they used to produce, which I use on my Mille. Have you used an older one before, and is it the same?


No worries. The buckle is the Firenze-era product, not theirs, that's for sure. Strap is also Firenze as it has old logos on it.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

korneevy said:


> No worries. The buckle is the Firenze-era product, not theirs, that's for sure. Strap is also Firenze as it has old logos on it.


I've emailed them with the question, hopefully I can get a result. Love that deployant, much more comfortable and looks the goods too!


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

How did u go with yr militare strap phunky monkey


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

TISSOT PRX said:


> How did u go with yr militare strap phunky monkey


No luck as yet, but it would seem perhaps our emails aren't speaking to each other very well! I'll try re-sending my last one and see if I can get some joy


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

A nice little package arrived for me today 

Thanks Anonimo SA. Pretty happy to have my hands on a Militare rubber with deployant. Hopefully pop it on tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## injurylawyer (Nov 7, 2008)

phunky_monkey said:


> A nice little package arrived for me today
> 
> Thanks Anonimo SA. Pretty happy to have my hands on a Militare rubber with deployant. Hopefully pop it on tonight.
> 
> ...


If you would be kind enough to share with me the mail information, contact, pricing, etc., I need to get the same thing for my Militare...would be a big help! Thanks. :-x


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

injurylawyer said:


> If you would be kind enough to share with me the mail information, contact, pricing, etc., I need to get the same thing for my Militare...would be a big help! Thanks. :-x


Try [email protected]

I paid 70CHF for the strap and 60CHF for the deployant. Pretty reasonable!


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

phunky_monkey said:


> Try [email protected]
> 
> I paid 70CHF for the strap and 60CHF for the deployant. Pretty reasonable!


Beyond reasonable if you ask me I'd go as far as to say "fire sale" but that's probably obvious as the new company is hanging by the thread and is prob going to down the same road as the one before them sooner rather than later. PS: I remember those insane MRRPs on "Nimo accessories ($500+ for deployant, $350 for rubber...), so out of touch.


----------



## injurylawyer (Nov 7, 2008)

phunky_monkey said:


> Try [email protected]
> 
> I paid 70CHF for the strap and 60CHF for the deployant. Pretty reasonable!


Thanks phunky_monkey.

I contacted Anonimo and was in contact with Lindita Sokoli, [email protected]. She's the 'Sales & Back Office Coordinator.' She was really helpful in narrowing my choices and prompt with communications (usually less than a day).

Mine is a 2013 Bronze, with the crown at 12.

It comes out to 120CHF/strap.

Unfortunately, credit card payment is not an option. Paypal is also not an option. Only pre-payment by wire transfer. Since it is a company you are transferring your money to, Western Union is also out. So, the bank with a $45 international wire fee seemed to be the only option...There was also a 15CHF fee for the postage. No tax, VAT, etc.

Here was the photo of my choices...I chose the waterproof one to the left and the brown with natural stitching to the right of that...both use the deployment buckle already on the watch. The one pictured in the middle that is chocolate color with matching stitching is what came with the watch. It is in transit from Switzerland now.


----------

